# Safe MMA the time is now



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

@SafeMMAUK are pushing for standardised rules in both Amateur and Professional fights. According to UFC ref Marc Goddard, 'The time is now' but what do you think?

http://www.mmaofficials.co.uk/amateurrules.html

personally I'm all for it.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Saw Rosi Sexton mention them a lot on Twitter, haven't looked too far into it but thatnks for bringing it to the forums attention, I'll definitely be checking it out. MMA stateside seems to be pretty well regulated for the most-part and I always wondered if UKMMA had the same kind of cover and consistency.

Anything that looks out for the fighters health and wellbeing is a good thing.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

*SAFE-MMA Medical Updates.*

Safe MMA medical updates

Makes for interesting reading people.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Its a massive step to get so many big names in the sport to all agree to one thing and Marc and Rosi have been instrumental in bringing this about. Both are well respected, both put a lot back into the sport not for profit (Marc's courses, Rosi's mentoring) as well as their writing. It gives authenticity to the fact this initiative isnt ultimately about money, its about fighter safety and a move to public acceptable of MMA as a sport. It has also had a ripple effect with other promotions that although they haven't signed to SAFE, they have implemented medicals and mandatory blood tests to help narrow the gap in the standard.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

MMA in the UK certainly isn't seen as the regulated sport it is in the US to some extent.

With the tabloids on its back the entire time, this legitimizes the sport better, and shows the priority is fighter safety above all else.

Rosi and Marc are doing tremendous work so far.


----------

